# Ontario Police College Expanding?



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2007)

Seems the Ontario Realty Corporation is taking the first steps (with short notice) to expanding the OPC, according to this listing in MERX:

ORC - Request for Proposals 07T029-R52121 - Consulting Services 
  
Disclaimer:  This notice is provided for information purposes only. Refer to the "Associated Components" for authoritative information.  MERX asks you to direct all queries pertaining to the language, the content or any missing or inaccurate information within this abstract to its originator. The contact information of the purchasing agency in question is located in the ‘Contact(s)’ section of the abstract. 

Header
  Reference Number 138136 
  Solicitation Number 07T029-R52121 
  Organization Name Ontario Realty Corporation

  Source ID PV.CM.ON.392599.C60135 
  Associated Components Yes 

Dates
  Published 2007-10-02 
  Revised  
  Closing 2007-10-17 03:00 PM Central Standard Time CST 


Details
  Category Special Studies and Analysis - (Not R&D)

  GSINS R199G: FACILITIES PLANNING

  Region of Delivery Canada Wide 
  Region of Opportunity Ontario 
  Agreement Type Open Bidding (OB) 
  Tender Type Request for Proposal (RFP) 
  Estimated Value  
  Solicitation Method Open 

Notice Description
  ORC - Request for Proposals 07T029-R52121 - Consulting Services

REQUEST FOR PROPOSALS
*Consulting Services
Facility Expansion Planning Study
Ontario Police College*
RFP No. 07T029-R52121

Consulting firms are invited to submit proposals to provide consulting services as detailed in Ontario Realty Corporation’s Request for Proposals, RFP No. 07T029-R52121. 

Services include the completion of a Facility Expansion Planning Study.

Full details are provided in the Request for Proposals (RFP) document, which is available only through MERX at www.merx.com or 1-800-964-6379, reference number xxxxx. Only proposals received from proponents who obtained documents directly from MERX will be considered for this RFP. This notice is also available on the ORC website at www.orc.on.ca.

*A mandatory site visit and briefing will be held at 10:00 a.m. on Thursday, October 4, 2007 at the main lobby of the Ontario Police College, located at 10716 Hacienda Road, Aylmer, Ontario to discuss issues related to the RFP. Failure to attend and register will result in disqualification. * 

*Proposals will be received before 3:00:00 p.m. ET on Wednesday, October 17, 2007* at the Ontario Realty Corporation, Tenders Office, 77 Wellesley Street West, 10th Floor, Ferguson Block, Toronto, Ontario, M7A 2G3. Late or misdirected proposals will not be accepted and will be returned unopened.
    
Any questions regarding the contents of the RFP documents shall be forwarded in writing to Ms. Leighann Gattoni, Project Manager at Fax 519-826-3618, indicating project number 07T029-R52121.

Contact(s)

Contracting Authority
  Name Faye Collins 
  Address 77 Wellesley Street West
11th Floor, Ferguson Block

  City Toronto 
  State / Province ON 
  Country Canada 
  Postal Code M7A 2G3 
  Phone 416-326-4862 
  Fax 416-327-2785 
  Email Faye.Collins@orc.gov.on.ca 
  Website URL


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Oct 2007)

I have heard a rumor that the nuke spooks will be moving there to do their cool training.  Of course, expanding the police part would be great too.  It's a pretty tight zoo there these days.


----------

